# Blank Swap April 2006! Matches Are Made!!!



## Johnathan (Mar 18, 2006)

Pen Blank Swap 2006

SIGN UPS ARE CLOSED, YOU MAY NO LONGER SIGN UP FOR THIS EVENT.


PARTICIPANTS - MATCHES WILL BE SENT SOON.

We have 50 members who have signed up!

This is open to every member of the IAP that wishes to participate. The way it works is simple. Each member who choses to pariticipate will be given the name of another member at random. Your job then is to contact them, see what they like, get their address, and surprise them with (4) pen blanks of your choosing from your precious collection. Please keep in mind who will be receiving these blanks. Some penturners do not like to work with acrylics, celluloids, and other non-wood materials. This is also not a way to get rid of the old dusty blanks laying around. Please give away something that you would in turn be excited to receive. After you have made your choice for the perfect gift, make sure you have your (4) blanks shipped to arrive no later than April 29th. 

This signup will remain open until April 1st, at which time I will radomly asign names to everyone participating. You will then have the following 4 weeks to decide and send your blanks. Again, blanks need to arrive at their destination by April 29th.

Everyone participating within the exchange should receive a nice collection of blanks to work with. If for some reason you feel you will not be able to have time to do this, then please do not sign up. This will be a ton of fun and I look forward to seeing what everyone has received!

To signup please email me and let me know that you would like to participate. I will then post the names of everyone participating here. You will be given your assigned name after the signup is closed on April 1st.  

Enjoy!!![8D][8D][8D]

Please email me with any questions.


Johnathan to send blanks to Monty
micah to send blanks to Woodpens
Ron Mc to send blanks to wthomp
old folks to send blanks to Mac In Oak Ridge
JimGo to send blanks to mrcook4570
guts to send blanks to Ravenbsp
terry q to send blanks to knottyharry
woodwish to send blanks to TomServo
splinter99 to send blanks to Jerry Adams
Rochester to send blanks to fhinde
1080Wayne to send blanks to woodwish
Jim15 to send blanks to guts
slincoln to send blanks to WND57
BigL to send blanks to jthompson1995
woodpens to send blanks to RussFairfield
chigdon to send blanks to kent4Him
jssmith3 to send blanks to n4631x
fuzzydog to send blanks to byounghusband
Monty to send blanks to slincoln
knottyharry to send blanks to Bev Polmanteer
pssherman to send blanks to jcarrell
Bev Polmanteer to send blanks to Penworks
Mac In Oak Ridge to send blanks to BillATsetelDOTcom
Jerry Adams to send blanks to Jim in Oakville
byounghusband to send blanks to Always Practicing
Dario to send blanks to JimGo
BillATsetelDOTcom to send blanks to pssherman
Jim in Oakville to send blanks to terry q
dfurlano to send blanks to fuzzydog
Always Practicing to send blanks to chigdon
WND57 to send blanks to dfurlano
kent4Him to send blanks to Rochester
jbyrd24 to send blanks to realgenius
fhinde to send blanks to old folks
Radman to send blanks to Jeff
hdbblue to send blanks to Bucurestean
Jeff to send blanks to Pipes
PenWorks to send blanks to Ron Mc
RussFairfield to send blanks to Dario
TomServo to send blanks to Johnathan
jcarrell to send blanks to jbyrd24
Bucurestean to send blanks to oobak
realgenius to send blanks to hdbblue
wthomp to send blanks to jssmith3
jthompson1995 to send blanks to Radman
Ravenbsp to send blanks to micah
n4631x to send blanks to 1080Wayne
Pipes to send blanks to Jim15
mrcook4570 to send blanks to BigL
oobak to send blanks to splinter99

MAKE SURE TO EMAIL AND GET THE ADDRESSES YOU NEED. HAVE YOUR BLANKS MAILED OUT TO ARRIVE NO LATER THAN APRIL 29TH. IF YOU ARE WANTING TO SEND A MATERIAL THAT IS NOT WOOD, MAKE SURE THE RECIEPIENT WILL LIKE IT. MOST IMPORTANTLY...HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## 1080Wayne (Mar 19, 2006)

Delighted to join , but concerned about the world ending April 29 .    Wayne Richardson


----------



## DocStram (Mar 19, 2006)

If Wayne's World ends on the 29th .... can I have his blanks???


----------



## micah (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm in![]

Micah


----------



## Ron Mc (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm in. E-mail sent.


----------



## JimGo (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## guts (Mar 19, 2006)

count me in.


----------



## woodwish (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm in, and our 29th wedding anniversary is also April 29th so now I know what to get my wife-  "Happy anniversay dear, here's four chunks of pretty wood!"  OK, maybe I need to work on the delivery?

For you trivia folks-  4/29 is also Dale Earnhardt Sr's birthday, and Adolf and Eva Hitler's wedding anniversay! [8D]


----------



## TomServo (Mar 20, 2006)

Ray: that part's easy, turn one of those blanks round and slip a &lt;insert jewelry or currency here&gt; on it


----------



## Rochester (Mar 20, 2006)

Sounds like fun. e-mail sent
Rochester


----------



## Monty (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm in.Email sent.


----------



## fuzzydog (Mar 20, 2006)

This should be fun and I look forward to seeing all the new pens made after the swap.
Johnathan, I have sent an email.

David


----------



## Johnathan (Mar 21, 2006)

Keep the signups coming! This is going to be a ton of fun!


----------



## knottyharry (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm in. Email sent.
Harry


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm in...


----------



## Dario (Mar 21, 2006)

I'll bite...count me in []


----------



## AdamB (Mar 22, 2006)

count me in.. now which box of blanks do I go through first?


----------



## dfurlano (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## WND57 (Mar 22, 2006)

Sounds like fun, count me in.

thanx
bill


----------



## BigL (Mar 25, 2006)

I get dibs on being Dario's recipient!  I've had experience - he sent my my PITH pen.  It would be easy because he already has my address.  I'm just trying to make this easier for him.  Lane [^]


----------



## Radman (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm good to go... sign me up!
Email sent
Radman[8D]


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 26, 2006)

Cave Creek Casting is in []


----------



## jeff (Mar 26, 2006)

Count me in.


----------



## TomServo (Mar 27, 2006)

count me in!


----------



## jcarrell (Mar 27, 2006)

count me in too!!

torne pluma...jeff c, in foat wuth TX

2nd annual texas penturners get-together, 04.15.2006...for more info, goto www.texaspenturners.com

penturners track at the annual texas woodturning symposium - SWAT, for more info goto www.swaturners.com

www.bubbasville.com
www.texaswoodshop.com


----------



## Bucurestean (Mar 28, 2006)

Count me in...[]

Adrian


----------



## realgenius (Mar 28, 2006)

Sounds like fun. E-mail sent[][]


----------



## jthompson1995 (Mar 30, 2006)

Count me in too, please.  Sounds like fun.

Jason Thompson


----------



## Nolan (Mar 31, 2006)

Heck yah count me in.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Mar 31, 2006)

Count me in.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm in...and looking forward to it!
Glenn


----------



## Ron Mc (Apr 1, 2006)

"wthomp" e-mail sent.
I posted this just in case my e-mail gets blocked by some filter.[)]


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Apr 1, 2006)

Oh my goodness! I drew Penworks!  What on earth do you send the master of most all pen blanks?  He has probably made a pen out of just about anything I have or will EVER have!!![][8D][][}][:0][?][?][?]  WOW JUST NOTICED---*** THIS IS MY 1000th post![8D][}][][][][8][][)]


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 1, 2006)

Congrats Bev on your 1000th post []

When in doubt, send cash []  (lots) [] [:0] []


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 2, 2006)

Please let me know if you don't hear from anyone and I'll see what I can do. Thanks


----------



## mrcook4570 (Apr 2, 2006)

BigL

Email sent.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 2, 2006)

Guts E-mail sent.

jim15


----------



## BigL (Apr 2, 2006)

mrcook4570 - Stan

Reply email sent.

Thanks, Lane


----------



## byounghusband (Apr 3, 2006)

Always Practicing,
emails sent your way[][]


----------



## micah (Apr 3, 2006)

Woodpens,
Email sent.  [][8D][8D]


----------



## realgenius (Apr 3, 2006)

I recieved my e-mail from jbyrd, can't wait and sent an e-mail to hdbblue. This is going to be fun!!!!![][][][]


----------



## hdbblue (Apr 4, 2006)

My blanks are in the mail to Indianapolis - now the test is to see if Canada Post and USPS can cooperate to get them there within the 26 day window. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jssmith3 (Apr 4, 2006)

Sent my blanks off in the mail yesterday to my recipient, hope he likes what I sent him, I did []
Janet


----------



## mrcook4570 (Apr 5, 2006)

Happy birthday to me.  Happy birthday to me.  Hap...hmm, it's not my birthday, but I just got a box of really nice blanks.  Thanks Jim!  I really love the heartwood/sapwood blanks.


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 6, 2006)

I hope everyone is working hard getting their blanks sent out. This can and will be fun if no one is left having sent blanks without receiving any. If you signed up, contact your person and get them some blanks!

If anyone is having problems not getting a hold of someone first check your spam controls on your email. I found a couple of emails hiding in there. After that, if you still have a problem, email me. Thanks!


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 6, 2006)

Mine should have hit Texas by now, but who knows, that state is so damn big []


----------



## JimGo (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrcook4570_
> <br />Happy birthday to me.  Happy birthday to me.  Hap...hmm, it's not my birthday, but I just got a box of really nice blanks.  Thanks Jim!  I really love the heartwood/sapwood blanks.


Glad you like them Stan!  I look forward to seeing some pens from them!!!


----------



## Dario (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Mine should have hit Texas by now, but who knows, that state is so damn big []



LOL 

Mine left a couple days ago...but not sure when it will actually get to its destination.  It may still be IN Texas [][}] LOL


----------



## byounghusband (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey....  Calling ALWAYS PRACTICING!!!!!

I need to hear from you so I can send your blanks to you.  I have sent you two emails and haven't heard back.  I hope everything is ok with you!!  Talk to me dude!![]


----------



## BigL (Apr 6, 2006)

I AM A WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!  Stan - also known as mrcook4570 - sent me a Great package.  I received a cross-cut cocobolo, angle cut sapele, palm and koa.  As a new turner, the best part is he sent a handwritten sheet that offered suggestions on how to turn each of these successfully.  My wife is also from West Virginia, so he sent two extra blanks that are from his property - a curly maple blank and a spalted oak blank - that are both fantastic.  I can't imagine having this wood on your own property.  Here in Utah I have aspen and pine trees - I don't see alot of folks talking about their great aspen pens.  So, in closing - THANK YOU STAN.  You've made this a great experience for me.  Lane


----------



## JimGo (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />
> Mine left a couple days ago...but not sure when it will actually get to its destination.  It may still be IN Texas [][}] LOL



I'm anxiously awaiting their appearance Dario, and will let you know the minute they arrive.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Apr 6, 2006)

Lane

I am glad to hear that you are happy with the blanks.  I was able to narrow my selection down to about a dozen, but couldn't decide from there, so I closed my eyes and grabbed four.  Be sure to post pics of the finished pens []


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Apr 6, 2006)

Got mine from Old Folks.  Many thanks OF.  Beautiful wood, especally the cross cut Osage Orange blank.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> Mine left a couple days ago...but not sure when it will actually get to its destination.  It may still be IN Texas [][}] LOL



They are now in DC (okay, Virginia), and MAN are they sweet!  Thank you VERY much!  You went WAY above and beyond!  There's a lot of new woods to add to my collection - and I thought I had a pretty extensive collection!

Thanks again!


----------



## Dario (Apr 7, 2006)

Russ,

I got my package today...I thought I am the only one who doesn't know how to count []

Thank you for accomodating my "request".  LOML is thrilled with the "Snow White" Holly and already counting how many pens she can make out of them LOL.

THANKS!!!!


----------



## Dario (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Jim,

I'm glad the package arrived safely and you liked the selection.  

I do aim to please [][]


----------



## woodpens (Apr 7, 2006)

Russ Fairfield - Could you email me regarding what you like and what your address is? If you replied to my private request, it must have been filtered. Thanks!


----------



## guts (Apr 7, 2006)

Jim15,got the blanks today,thanks much nice stuff all the way around,ravenbsp(bryan) got yours in the mail today,hope you enjoy.


----------



## byounghusband (Apr 7, 2006)

Fuzzydog,
Got the package in the mail today.  THANK YOU!!!!!  I have never even heard of Apiitong.  It looks interesting as does the Iron Bark, which feels quite dense.  Sharp tool I'm sure.
That Koa is amazing!! And the DI is beautiful.  Thanks for the added corion and the cocobolo.  Those skinnier pieces are just right for a lonely piece of Pink Ivory that I have not known what to do with.  Now I need to come up with something wild for those!!
Thanks Man, you ROCK!![][][]


----------



## RussFairfield (Apr 8, 2006)

Jim,
It must have. Sent again through IAP link.

Surprize me on the wood.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 9, 2006)

I received my blanks today from Pipes, they are great. Thank you.

jim


----------



## Rochester (Apr 10, 2006)

Fred (fhinde) your blanks will go in the mail tomorrow. Enjoy
Dale


----------



## jssmith3 (Apr 10, 2006)

Got my Blanks today from Wthomp. Thank you so much, they are great. []
Janet


----------



## splinter99 (Apr 10, 2006)

Trying to get in touch with Jerry Adams..sent two emails through pen IAP..not sure if you got them..hope everything is ok..need your adderess to send you blanks


----------



## splinter99 (Apr 10, 2006)

got my blanks from obak today..x cut red palm, eucliptus burrel, red oak burrel, and some curly koa..cant wait to try them all..thanks glen


----------



## Nolan (Apr 11, 2006)

Got my blanks from jssmith3 and cool new stuff!! I will have to post pics when I get time. Antler sure does stink when you square it up on the table saw!!! I thought I was gonna loss lunch. Thanks again hope we can do this more often.
Nolan


----------



## woodpens (Apr 14, 2006)

I received my pen blanks from Micah today! Very nice!
2 Purpleheart (requested)
Mango
Desert Ironwood with heartwood & sapwood
Red Hala? Looks like as light red palm
Afzelia Xylay

Great deal! Thanks, Micah.


----------



## fhinde (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey Dale, those are some beautiful blanks. I have never seen a prettier Birdseye hickory as this one. Thanks man!! 

He did send me curly maple, bird's eye maple, spalted maple, black locust and walnut in addition to the hickory! All are great blanks. I did request that he send me local woods as I already have a large supply of exotic blanks.

Have you noticed that most people are sending more then the four blanks! What a great group!

Fred in TN


----------



## Rochester (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks Fred.  I'm glad that you enjoy the blanks.  That hickory was really something.

Dale


----------



## Pipes (Apr 17, 2006)

Sent my Blanks and received my blanks and man did I make out :O) I hope I sent as good as I got  it was fun love to do it again soon !!!!!THANKS TO EVERYONE INVOLVED THAT PUT THIS ALL ON !!![]


----------



## Rochester (Apr 22, 2006)

Got my blanks from kent4HIM.  4 burls and a wormy mountain oak.  I can't wait to turn them.  Thanks Chris.

Dale (rochester)


----------



## hdbblue (Apr 24, 2006)

Got my blanks today from realgenius - Thanks Debra, it seems that a lot of us are lacking in basic math skills - I keep on counting these blanks and I seem to get more than four every time I count. I really like the black palm even though you say you don't like to turn it and the Sapele looks really nice too. The Salt Cedar and the apricot and the wormy maple all look like they'll make nice pens. I got my order of TSW from Rob today too so I best get out to the shop and see what I can turn out.

Harvey (six foot but not a rabbit)[][]


----------



## BigL (May 1, 2006)

jthompson1995 - I sent  you two emails - did you receive them?  Lane


----------

